# Setting Up Shows by Channel



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

In older software versions, when one went to set up a show by Channel (Tivo Button/5), after selecting the date and channel, one moved to the RIGHT and the list of shows that came up corresponded to the current time.

For example, if I went in at three in the afternoon, the shows pulled up were in the three o'clock time frame.

In the current software version, after selecting the date and channel I must go UP to get the channel to "take", and then a second click brings up the list of shows. However, the shows start right after midnight of the selected day and I must page down through the entire day to get to three o'clock (or that evening's shows).

It's a minor issue, but takes a lot of irritating, unnecessary clicks. Plus, we all know there is a way to program this differently since we were able to do it in the way I have suggested for so many years before the more recent updates.

Thanks for listening.

Barbeedoll


----------

